# Anyone see this?



## Asatrur (Dec 17, 2008)

I saw this on another site and it is foreboding
IMF adviser: The global economy could collapse 'in two to three weeks' | The Raw Story
Not sure is this a reason to up the preps in the next few weeks or not.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

Saw it or something like it , as well as some thing about "black tuesday" which was noted as 11 oct this year, It has to collapse some time, the longer it is propped up the harder it wiil fall, and comming into winter would be devistating for most people.


----------



## TheAnt (Jun 7, 2011)

If bigwigs are willing to admit it you know its getting close. It makes me wish I were more prepared.


----------



## Immolatus (Feb 20, 2011)

Yikes!
They will do anything posible to prop up 'faith' in the worlds economy, but it can only last for so long.


----------



## oldvet (Jun 29, 2010)

TheAnt said:


> If bigwigs are willing to admit it you know its getting close. It makes me wish I were more prepared.


Amen to that Ant, I guess all we can do is try our best to be as ready as we can be whenever it goes "Tango Uniform". :goodluck:

DM


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I didn't see it before. Thanks for posting it. Given who said it, you have to take it seriously. 

There are some preps I'm not going to buy until the last minute. I'll buy at least 100 pounds of potatoes, and a lot of apples and carrots. I'll put them in my basement and hope it stays cool enough down there.

I wonder how long it will be between the financial meltdown and a complete collapse. I have to get all my NCIS DVDs ripped and put on my iPad. Actually, I have a lot more important things to do than that but it's still on my list.


----------



## JayJay (Nov 23, 2010)

Tirediron said:


> Saw it or something like it , as well as some thing about "black tuesday" which was noted as 11 oct this year, It has to collapse some time, the longer it is propped up the harder it wiil fall, and comming into winter would be devistating for most people.


Just wondering if this Is the plan...devastation for those in winter...keep more inside...fewer riots???
Just My Op.


----------



## UncleJoe (Jan 11, 2009)

You think The Federal Reserve is going to sit back and watch things come crashing down around them? Not Likely. They'll come up with "QE Euro" or some other crazy scheme to keep things propped up for as long as possible. I really don't think that if things were about to fall apart we would actually be warned.


----------



## BillS (May 30, 2011)

I'm sure the Fed will print as much money as they have to. It's possible though that we'll see a stock market crash first. And enough dominoes will fall to put us officially into another depression. It's possible that the damage will have been done to the economy and money printing won't temporarily fix it.

There's the possibility that as European sovereign debt is continually downgraded that US debt will lose favor in the market. The US is like Greece except for the fact that we're bigger and we can print as many dollars as we want. That should buy us time.


----------

